# New babies are born in the Mala house tonite :)



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Pulled a 3" female tonite, she had 50 babies! give or take a couple. Huge amount, 1/4 were albino 

Here's the shots:




















Lil more difficult to photo as i dont have light to hit it right, think i need a remote flash!


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

baby ... uuuhhh peac_ocks? with albino strain? hhhmmmmm.... just guessin


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

oh, how cute!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

hehe.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

those are labs with the barring and all??? :shock: I've never had any labs with barz on'em. and guessed albino on the others cauz it looks like pink eyes LOL


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Albino Labs!!!!!!!!! :shock: :shock: 
Let me know when they are big enough to come get some !!


----------



## angelpimp (Apr 24, 2006)

Ok. I think I might be heading over to your place this weekend to see those since you live 15 miles from me....


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

LOL no those are albino eureka's but it stays in with the adults. We are planning on finishing the design this weekend to more/less perfect the box. For those who are short on space and can keep the newborns in same tank with adults and have no worries.

LOL AP, anytime! Except wait a few days fiance has the flu right now  Once we have the new box perfected i'll stop on out! take some pics too


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

I figured they were a group of baby pea****s with some albino strain mixed in ... they you posted the yellow lab pics and I was like WTF ... LOL never seen labs with striping on them ... or albinos for that matter


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

:lol: i have a very nice strain of labs growing up in the tank with the breeding eureka's as i know they won't cross breed, so i try to get the biggest bang out of each tank i have


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Had 20 more born last night:


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Are the adult fish gathered round being good parents or thinking "yum... live food"?

I realised I got the wrong kind of breeding net, I want one which allows the fry to swim out but not the mother. D'oh.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Their thinking yum food! lol


----------

